# Ecm naked portafilter in Rocket Appartamento machine



## igor46 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi! I have a question, Can i use a ECM Naked portafilter in a Rocket Appartamento machine? Both are E61 Group

Thanks

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You posted this same question three times, in different sub forums. Why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Re, the answer to your question:

Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igor46 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

